# Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???



## Bremsklotz (18 Oktober 2010)

Ich bekam heute eine Mail von Telefonbucheintrag.de, früher Kontaktkarte.de. Darin werde ich aufgefordert, meine Registrierungsdaten zu überprüfen!
Ich war jetzt mal mutig und habe die Seite mit meinen Daten aufgerufen. Da steht tatsächlich ein fast 4 Jahre alter Eintrag aus einem alten Telefonbuch drin, weder Adresse noch Tel.-Nummer stimmen noch. Die Mail-Addy schon.

_Kontaktkarte ist jetzt Telefonbucheintrag und nicht nur der Name hat sich geändert. 
Prüfen Sie doch gleich Ihre bei der Registrierung hinterlegten Kontaktdaten für die Veröffentlichung Ihres Eintrags in *DasTelefonbuch* und *Das Örtliche*._

Angeblich solll alles kostenlos sein, ich habe da aber so meine Zweifel. Ich werde mir die AGB nochmal durchlesen und dann sehen, dass diese Daten gelöscht werden. Ich habe nämlich kein Interesse daran.

Mich interessiert nur mal, ob die Firma hier bekannt ist.

Telefonbucheintrag & Personensuche

Dienstanbieter lt. Impressum ist: DIALO GmbH & Co. KG in Nürnberg


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*



Bremsklotz schrieb:


> Ich bekam heute eine Mail von Telefonbucheintrag.de, früher Kontaktkarte.de.


Hattest du in irgendeiner Form eine geschäftliche Beziehung  zu dem Laden?
Wenn nicht ist das Spam und damit schon mal 100 Minuspunkte.  

registriert ist die Domain auf dieses  Unternehmen 
MüllerVerlag - erfolgreicher-Telefonbucheintrag


> Telefonbuch Verlag Hans Müller GmbH & Co. KG
> Pretzfelder Str. 7-11
> 90425 Nürnberg


----------



## Bremsklotz (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*

Nicht, das ich wüsste. Veröffentlicht ist bisher nichts, es sei denn, ich bin so dämlich, nun meine Daten zu aktualisieren und einer Veröffentlichung zuzustimmen. Ich frage mich bloß, wie die im Zusammenhang mit dem alten Telefonbucheintrag an meine Mailaddy von web kommen, denn die hat mit meinem Namen überhaupt nichts zu tun. 
Das Beste wird wohl sein, ab damit in den Papierkorb und nicht reagieren.


----------



## Hippo (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*

Der Müllerverlag ist der offizielle Telefonbuchverlag.
Der hat zwar nervige Anzeigenverkäufer im gewerblichen Bereich, ich würde ihn aber nicht in die Abzockerecke stellen wollen.
Was das ganze aber neben dem normalen Telefonbuch noch bringen soll außer erweiterter Datensammelei - keine Ahnung
In den AGB habe ich jedenfalls nichts über Abokosten o.ä. gefunden, nur daß Anrufe über das Teil Kosten verursachen


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*



Hippo schrieb:


> ich würde ihn aber nicht in die Abzockerecke stellen wollen.


Hat keiner behauptet


----------



## Hippo (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*



Bremsklotz schrieb:


> ... Ich war jetzt mal mutig ...
> 
> ... Angeblich solll alles kostenlos sein, ich habe da aber so meine Zweifel. Ich werde mir die AGB nochmal durchlesen ...



Na wenn das kein Anfangsverdacht ist


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*

Zwischen Anfangsverdacht und  Abzockerecke liegen Lichtjahre.


----------



## Hippo (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*

Also gut, dann formuliere ich es um 

Der Müller ist kein Abzocker, das ist der ganz normale Telefonbuchverlag ...
... nicht daß uns da noch einer was unterstellt daß wir (oder ich) tät was unterstellen.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*

Eine Erlaubnis für die Mail lag nicht vor, damit ist er ein Spammer.

Falls  jetzt vorgebracht würde, sie hätten die  Mailaddis "legal" erworben, darf 
ich die Lektüre dieses  Threads bei AS empfehlen.
>> http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?29985-Rentenbescheid-Ihre-Rente-betr%E4gt-5.378-%A4

da wird gerade jemand mit einer solch faulen Entschuldigung "zerlegt"...

PS: Ich verschieb  das mal in das passendere Unterforum


----------



## Bremsklotz (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*

Danke für eure Antworten. Ich lasse die Mail in den Papierkorb verschwinden und hoffe, dass jetzt nicht ständig neue Aufforderungen kommen.


----------



## webwatcher (18 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*



Bremsklotz schrieb:


> Ich lasse die Mail in den Papierkorb verschwinden und hoffe, dass jetzt nicht ständig neue Aufforderungen kommen.


Dafür gibt es Spamfilter


----------



## Antiscammer (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*



Bremsklotz schrieb:


> ...dass jetzt nicht ständig neue Aufforderungen kommen.



Na und? Wo ist das Problem?
Nebenan hinter dem Zaun fordert Dich der freche Lumpi mit lautem Kläffen und Geifern auf, folgendes zu machen:


ihm jeden Tag ein Leberwurstbrötchen zu spendieren
sonntags ersatzweise ein Brathähnchen
ansonsten außerhalb der Fütterungen einen Respektabstand von 800 Metern gegenüber ihm einzuhalten

Und? Kommst du dieser "Aufforderung" dann nach? :scherzkeks:


----------



## telefonbucheintrag.de (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*

[noparse]http://www.Telefonbucheintrag.de[/noparse] ermöglicht es privaten Personen einen eigenen Eintrag in DasTelefonbuch und DasÖrtliche zu veröffentlichen.

Bei der von uns verschicken Mail handelt es sich nicht um SPAM. Wie bereits festgestellt wurde, waren die Daten der betroffen Person sehr veraltet. Aus diesem Grund baten wir darum, die hinterlegten Kontaktinformationen zu überprüfen. Falls wir dadurch Verwirrung ausgelöst haben, tut uns das sehr leid.

Wer unser Service nicht in Anspruch nehmen möchte, und auch keine weiteren Mails erhalten möchte, kann seinen eigenen Eintrag jederzeit löschen.

Beste Grüße
F. S. 
[ edit ]


----------



## Captain Picard (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*

Abgesehen  davon, dass Sie sich wohl nicht legitimiert haben, ist das hier blanker Hohn: 


> Bei der von uns verschicken Mail handelt es sich nicht um  SPAM. Wie bereits festgestellt wurde, waren die Daten der betroffen Person sehr veraltet. Aus diesem Grund baten wir darum, die hinterlegten Kontaktinformationen zu überprüfen.


Auch um "Verfallsdaten"  zu prüfen, darf nicht gespammt werden


----------



## webwatcher (19 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Abgesehen  davon, dass Sie sich wohl nicht legitimiert haben,


deswegen in den anmeldepflichtigen Forenteil  verschoben.


----------



## Bremsklotz (21 Oktober 2010)

*AW: Telefonbucheintrag.de - Kontaktkarte.de???*



> Und? Kommst du dieser "Aufforderung" dann nach?


Nein, aber solche Mails sind einfach lästig. Obwohl sich bei mir diese Mails in Grenzen halten und WEB ziemlich gut filtert, aber kommen tun sie.



> kann seinen eigenen Eintrag jederzeit löschen.


Das habe ich nun wenigstens gefunden und meinen Account gelöscht.


----------



## Leser (15 August 2011)

Diese ePost bzw. "email" habe ich auch erhalten, allerdings habe ich nie irgendwo eine
elektronische Adresse angegeben. Daher habe ich Telefonbuch.de mit der Frage angeschrieben,
wie diese Firma an meine gar nicht offizielle gekommen ist.
Ich warte die Antwort ab.

Das ist alles sehr unseriös!

Gruß
Leser


----------

